

GNUPanel 2.0 - The FREE alternative for CPanel - daw___
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/gnupanel-2-0-the-free-alternative-for-cpanel

======
Nanzikambe
I'd say this is a fantastic idea if they used something other than PHP, but
that's personal preference I guess.

